# Child Tax Credit - not eligible?



## Iman (Oct 11, 2007)

Hi

Quick question....i phoned the Child Tax Credit / Working Tax Credit people a while ago. I was told that because we are getting an Adoption Allowance (weekly payment for the 1st year) for DS and DD from the local authority they are with, we are not eligible for Child Tax Credit/Working Tax Credit.

Does anyone know if this is correct? the person on the phone quoted me some bit of document but I'm not sure that it applied to children placed for adoption and was more for LAC in foster care (ours are still LAC, we hope to be placing the court application in the new year). The lady on the phone didnt seem sure herself and told me to speak to our SW, which I did, but she didn't seem to know for sure either!

Anyone know?

Thanks.


----------



## Old Timer (Jan 23, 2005)

Hi
I spoke to a man on the phone about this and he asked if we were getting any payments for the child from the LA, they must now take it into account because we were never asked first time round.
As it stands we don't get any payments but until my SAP finishes we are above the earnings so don't qualify at this time.  As I am being made redundant I am going to apply for means tested allowance so if I get that we still won't get CTC/WTC.
I think you will also find if you fill in another financial assessment form for AA and you get any tax credits they will deduct that from the AA.
OT x


----------



## ritzi (Feb 18, 2006)




----------



## Iman (Oct 11, 2007)

wow ritzi!    thank you soooooooo much.....no-one seemed to know what I was talkiing about (SWs) but I just thought, this can't be right....

Definitely going to phone back right now. Might PM you if I get a bit confused or fobbed off again (Im not good with financial stuff which doesnt help! lol)

Thank you, really appreciate that xx


----------



## Iman (Oct 11, 2007)

Hi ritzi

Just thought I'd update you. I called them and to cut a long story short, not considering the adoption allowance, we are JUST (and I mean just!!) outside of the threshhold which would make us eligible. Not totally convinced but maybe that is it. Poo. (you can tell I hang out with toddlers, sorry! lol    ) Never mind. Thank you for your help anyway. x


----------



## ritzi (Feb 18, 2006)




----------



## Old Timer (Jan 23, 2005)

Hi

Just to say the threshold level was lowered this year to about £42k joint income.

OT x


----------



## Iman (Oct 11, 2007)

hi OT 

Yes this was the figure I was quoted. Bit of a shame but rules are rules I suppose!


----------

